# Kooper 60 w TC



## Petrus (31/8/15)

Good Afternoon Guys and Girls

Anybody got this mod Kooper 60w TC......?


----------



## moonunit (31/8/15)

I have one, and absolutely love it! Build quality is amazing, it is tiny, actually AFAIK it is the smallest TC 18650 mod I could find. It feels good in the hand and all stainless steel tanks look great on it. It also comes with an orange sleeve to protect against falls. One of the cool features is the magnetic battery door which slides on beautifully. I would say get one.

This is a collaboration between Smok and Koopor, and Smok is known for some very decent mods.

Haven't tested the TC yet, waiting on Ni200 wire to arrive, but I believe it uses the DNA40 chip but stand corrected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (31/8/15)

moonunit said:


> I have one, and absolutely love it! Build quality is amazing, it is tiny, actually AFAIK it is the smallest TC 18650 mod I could find. It feels good in the hand and all stainless steel tanks look great on it. It also comes with an orange sleeve to protect against falls. One of the cool features is the magnetic battery door which slides on beautifully. I would say get one.
> 
> This is a collaboration between Smok and Koopor, and Smok is known for some very decent mods.
> 
> Haven't tested the TC yet, waiting on Ni200 wire to arrive, but I believe it uses the DNA40 chip but stand corrected.



This sounds tempting, this is becoming an expense habit but i love it


----------



## moonunit (31/8/15)

@Rebel post in who has stock sub forum then you can see which vendor has it for the best price or delivery.


----------



## Rebel (31/8/15)

@moonunit i think i will wait, lol.
I cant be buying vape gear every week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (31/8/15)

I placed an order today with one of the vendors who stock these. At the very last minute I removed the Koopor from my basket. Maybe I should sell my subox kit to buy a Koopor...


----------



## Chef Guest (1/9/15)

Do it.

Got one and love it. Smok had stepped their game up with this one.

My only complaint about it is that at the resistance I vape at, on the billow v2 it chews through battery.

Otherwise an absolute pleasure. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Noddy (1/9/15)

Koopor ordered...


----------



## moonunit (1/9/15)

Chef Guest said:


> Do it.
> 
> Got one and love it. Smok had stepped their game up with this one.
> 
> ...


I can agree with this, make sure you have a few charged batteries cause at very low ohm hi wattage use it flies through them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (1/9/15)

Good Morning. 
What a battle Koopor 60W TC, Pioneer4you IPV D2, Joytech Evic VTC. All the reviews is in its own class. Money is another thing. I've got a Kanger Subox MINI wich is super, but you know the game looking for a second MOD with a Billow V2 EHPRO.


----------



## 3FVape (1/9/15)

It is really a nice Mod. But for me it is heavy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (2/9/15)

Got my Koopor today. Love it. Only negative is the weight. I use a 20W iStick for carry around, and I work outdoors all day.
The menu is simple to learn, and the TC mode is simple. Select coil, lock coil resistance and adjust temp up or down as you would wattage. There is 3 modes - soft, medium, hard. This varies the ramp up wattage, if Im not mistaken. Select your preference and the Koopor regulates the wattage.
I have no experience of other tc mods, but this is easy enough for n newbie.

Using the kanger ni200 coils with subtank nano. And the vape is rather good. Will take some time to compare wattage vs temp and report back. 

Only on my second tank now, so this is first impressions...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jumping_Jack (23/11/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Afternoon Guys and Girls
> 
> Anybody got this mod Kooper 60w TC......?



Friend has his mod and all I can say is that it's awesome solid device. Pitty about the in device charging however solid piece of hardware for its price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/15)

For me the question with TC mods is whether they can use any wire. Until a standard wire for TC is settled on, this will determine the longevity of your TC mod imo. Currently only the SX Mini M Class and DNA 200 mods can do this as far as I know. The Evic Mini can do Ti, Ni and SS at least, but seems to be set for SS304 only - so the best of the less expensive ones available imo. Have read of peeps here using it with SS 316.


----------



## Chef Guest (14/12/15)

Has anyone else found that they get Atty wobble on this mod?

Mine shakes like a Polaroid picture with all my attys. Almost like the threading isn't quite tight enough.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

Also my regular mod, love this thing. As far as the attie wobble, it all depends on the tanks, some do some don't.

The flat base tanks like the Subtank are 100% and have zero wobble


----------



## Chef Guest (14/12/15)

I'm using mostly a billow v2 and the cthulhu v2. 

They're never 100% flush but that 510 ring was always slightly raised.

Mod working perfectly. It's just pissing me off that the atty wobbles...


----------

